# Cantaloupes



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to be eating cantaloupes for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.  Got 12 out of the garden a little while ago and it looks like about 12 more will be ready in a few more days.

Hmm ... can you dry cantaloupes ... lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried a couple years ago. Kinda like drying watermelon. It didn't have much flavor and shrivelled up to nothing. All that water content ya know. If you cut really large pieces so you actually have something left after it's done, it tends to dry on the outside and stay moist on the inside. 
I've seen dried watermelon at the store but I couldn't make it work. YMMV.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cantelope granita or cantelope sherbert?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It's wonderful if eaten frozen! Takes on somewhat of a smooth, creamy texture when frozen, kinda like bananas & grapes do. Wonderfully refreshing after working out in the heat.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

We feel your pain--lol:beercheer:

We cleaned and cubed 49 cantelop just this last week. Put them in quart ziplock bags with simple syrup. Will freeze them to enjoy Frozen Cantelope Delights all winter long. Here is our recipe:

1 quart--cantelope
2 cups--ice
1/2 cup--juice (orange, pineapple, lime etc)
2tbls--honey

Partially thaw canelope, add all contents to blender, mix at high speed, ENJOY


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you Frugal!  That sounds so yummy! We've got a bunch of melons coming in, and I was thinking about doing something like that - I'm going to borrow your recipe and substitute melons for canteloup.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Thank you Frugal!  That sounds so yummy! We've got a bunch of melons coming in, and I was thinking about doing something like that - I'm going to borrow your recipe and substitute melons for canteloup.


We used the original concept on watermelon. Play around with the type of juice and see which you like the best.

We stumbled upon this years ago while sitting on the beaches of Kho Chaing in Thailand.

If you are adventurous, you can add your favorite adult beverage to give it a little kick.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks All!

They are all about gone ... 

We all love cantaloupes, so it didn't take long to eat them up. lol

Might have to keep one of the next ones back to try your recipe, 
Frugal_Farmers. :2thumb: Sounds yummy!!!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I have cantaloupes coming out the ying yang! lol
They are not ripe just yet but getting close. I might have to give some away! lol
But I am also going to dehydrate a few and grind into a powder with other dried fruits for powdered juice drink like for yogurt smoothies etc.
Been experimenting with aguave syrup by heating it up and adding dried fruit and veggie powder to make a smooth syrup for ice cream. actually really good! lol
the aguave syrup is low glycemic so no guilt.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Our melons suddenly aren't looking so good...  Looks like a fungus..? DH is crushed, he was really looking forward to them. They're yellow skinned with white flesh, and look really yummy on the seed packet. Watermelons hopefully will hold up, but they're right next to the melons, and starting to look iffy, too. We've been using an organic spray, but haven't been super diligent with the melons - now it shows.


----------



## brighteyesLC7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone grow melons well in New England? If so, what varieties work well (not watermelon.... not a fan)... I'm thinking of doing a few next summer when I get my new raised beds in!


----------

